# Hi all!



## MindySueChamp (Jun 20, 2016)

I just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Mindy, a licensed Esthetician, makeup artist and a bona fide makeup junkie. I'm always around to help with skincare/makeup concerns so don't be afraid to ask!  Looking forward to meeting some wonderful people!!

Mindy


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## ViktoriaBoykin (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Mindy!I`m glad you joined this wonderful forum, i`m new here also, hope we will like it here


----------

